#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Деванагари

## Бо

Обучалка для шрифта Деванагари.
http://www.avashy.com/hindiscripttutor.htm

----------

Pema Sonam (07.05.2010), Вова Л. (07.05.2010)

----------


## Raudex

Для пали не особо часто используют деванагари, это санскрит обычно им пишут

----------


## Аминадав

Деванагари используют для записи пали в Индии.

----------

